# laptop for 3d purpose(Main) and gaming(Secondary)  BUDGET <=120000



## jimmybones (Nov 14, 2015)

i am planning to buy a laptop basically for 3d purposes(modelling, rendering.. etc) and for gaming as well. budget (max 120000)
i was going to buy rogG551 but then i heard that they will be refreshing their rog laptops with skylake processor, which are already available on their US website
ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 Intel i7 2.6GHz 16GB DDR4 1TB HDD GTX960M 2GB 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop > 
So any idea when will this be launched in india? or can i directly buy from their website?
also available here but they dont ship in india
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 15-Inch Gaming Laptop, Discrete GPU GeForce GTX 960M 2GB VRAM, 16GB DDR4, 1TB (ROG Metallic): Computers & Accessories
I have also got a quote from azom guys with the new skylake i7 processor
I am aware of xotic pc and origin.

What to do?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Nov 14, 2015)

Get the GL751JL, has the 965m, amazing laptop, great accessories.
Offline price is 127k.

Other options are getting a quote from Azom, they'll offer a 970m clevo for around 1 lac.
Or the alienware with the 970m for nearly [STRIKE]130k[/STRIKE] 140k.

Azom is very vfm, but the ROG is best bang for your buck. Alienware is least vfm but you can get it to show off (although out of budget)

PS: Dont know if(or when) the ROG will get refreshed with skylake for the indian models. Go for Azom [STRIKE]or Alienware[/STRIKE] if skylake is a big deal for you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 15, 2015)

Buying from azom may get you even a GTX970M. But ofcourse after sales are an issue.

The best laptop for your budget available in India might be new Lenovo Y50 with IPS display & GTX960M @ 85k


----------



## jimmybones (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for a quick response...
I should had mentioned this earlier, i am looking for 15" range laptop as i will be adding an external monitor anyways. 

Yes 6700 is a good deal for me as i will need that 25%to30% more computational power than 4720hq.
Mobile Processors - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech
But that too depends on the release date of skylake processors for asus. 

Lenovo y50 with ips is a good option but 4710 and 8gb ram is a deal breaker!!
I will wait till dec and c if there is any news about skylake. or else i will go with azom.

any more suggestion?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2015)

+1 to azom. Lenovo overpriced Y50 and Alienware is out of your budget.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Nov 15, 2015)

jimmybones said:


> Yes 6700 is a good deal for me as i will need that 25%to30% more computational power than 4720hq.



Wait a minute, you wont be getting a desktop 6700 on a notebook and the 6700hq is just 5% better than a 4720hq


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2015)

*Re: laptop for 3d purpose(Main) and gaming(Secondary)  BUDGET &lt;=120000*



Rohan Rathi said:


> Wait a minute, you wont be getting a desktop 6700 on a notebook and the 6700hq is just 5% better than a 4720hq




Sager NP9758-S (Clevo P750DM) has 6700 and can be upgraded to 6700*K*

- - - Updated - - -


Sager NP9758 (Clevo P750DM) has 6700 for lower price which can be swapped for either i5 6600k or i7 6700k.


----------



## jimmybones (Nov 15, 2015)

rohan with the skylake architecture using some desktop processor are possible...

any idea when this will be available in india? Looks promising   
Ideapad Y700 (15) | Solid 15" Gaming Notebook*| Lenovo US


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2015)

jimmybones said:


> rohan with the skylake architecture using some desktop processor are possible...
> 
> any idea when this will be available in india? Looks promising
> Ideapad Y700 (15) | Solid 15" Gaming Notebook*| Lenovo US



Lacks the desktop i7 6700 and the asking price is too much as it has 960M.


----------



## samyaks15 (Nov 15, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Other options are getting a quote from Azom, they'll offer a 970m clevo for around 1 lac.



1.2 lac . Their new baseline config

Azom Laptop - Exigo
Clevo Barebone - P750DM
Display - 15.6” IPS Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6500
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 970M 6GB
RAM - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
Storage1 - SATA 120GB SSD
Storage2 - SATA 1TB 5400rpm HDD
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 8260, dual band 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.2
Sound - Sound Blaster X-FI MB5, 2 x Onkyo Speakers
Card Reader - 6-in-1 Push-Push Card reader
Keyboard - Customizable backlit, anti-ghost keys
Camera - 2.0M FHD Video camera
Battery - 8 cell (82Wh)

Operating System - Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 64-bit

Price - 1,16,800/- plus tax @5% VAT
Warranty - 1 year.

Buy aw 15 with 965m @1.15 lacs.

Dell Alienware gaming Laptop | online shopping price list in India | Compuindia

Alienware has suddenly gone vfm if you guys didn't notice .


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 15, 2015)

jimmybones said:


> rohan with the skylake architecture using some desktop processor are possible...
> 
> any idea when this will be available in india? Looks promising
> Ideapad Y700 (15) | Solid 15" Gaming Notebook*| Lenovo US



WAIT..... Are you saying 6th gen has common processor for laptop & desktop?? 

If so won't there be heating issues?


----------



## jimmybones (Nov 15, 2015)

*Re: laptop for 3d purpose(Main) and gaming(Secondary)  BUDGET &lt;=120000*



anupam_pb said:


> WAIT..... Are you saying 6th gen has common processor for laptop & desktop??
> 
> If so won't there be heating issues?



msi, asus, celvo, sager, lenovo, etc all have implemented 6gen processor which are desktop processor.
i have seen almost all reviews of them and heating is almost the same as the previous gen.

these are all the list of processors used in laptops
Mobile Processors - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech

- - - Updated - - -



samyaks15 said:


> 1.2 lac . Their new baseline config
> 
> Azom Laptop - Exigo
> Clevo Barebone - P750DM
> ...



i would had considered it if they had an i7 6700 in 15 inch variant.


----------



## samyaks15 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Re: laptop for 3d purpose(Main) and gaming(Secondary)  BUDGET &lt;=120000*



jimmybones said:


> i would had considered it if they had an i7 6700 in 15 inch variant.



They have, ask for a quote . But it will overshoot your budget afaik .


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: laptop for 3d purpose(Main) and gaming(Secondary)  BUDGET &lt;=120000*



jimmybones said:


> msi, asus, celvo, sager, lenovo, etc all have implemented 6gen processor which are desktop processor.
> i have seen almost all reviews of them and heating is almost the same as the previous gen.
> 
> *these are all the list of processors used in laptops*
> ...



That list isn't true, not fully. They just have included some desktop CPUs for comparison sake too...

I have been using notebookcheck for more than 2 years.

Still its a great development


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 17, 2015)

While Clevo and others are toying with idea of having desktop CPUs in laptops for quite some time now, 6th generation and 5th generation processors make it slightly more, "sensible". 14nm process is effective for heat and power usage. Sadly, i5-6500 still falls in 65W category, which means that there is a chance for throttling in long run. And forget about battery life too. We are living in India, without ACs available at every place, so keep that in mind. 
Personally, I just purchased a Dell Precision 5510 (just a re-branded XPS-15) with a i7-6820HQ and a Quadro M1000M (re-branded Geforce 945M, with GDDR5 memory). Just because I wanted something thin and with long battery life(Before, I placed order for Latitude E7450, cancelled it when I saw that new precision series is already released). Although I paid amount equal to a 15 inch retina MacBook, I'm still happy with the fact that it will have atleast 10 hour batter life and laptop weights less than 2 kgs. 
970M is quite a paradoxical gpu. It works well both in gaming and other tasks which require driver level support fr advanced 3D processing(CAD etc.), so the Azom offering is good enough. The only problem is the heavy weight and well, low battery. Also you should clearly discuss warranty terms.


----------



## jimmybones (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: laptop for 3d purpose(Main) and gaming(Secondary)  BUDGET &lt;=120000*

These guys are shipping to india.
ASUS GL552VW-DH71 15.6" Full HD IPS ROG Laptop w / GTX 960M 2GB (Skylake)

I wanted to know if any one here ordered any laptop from US?

After calculating the customs fee its Rs - 93,532 
Import duty & taxes calculation result

- - - Updated - - -

Also found this..
*www.pricedekho.com/laptops/acer-predator-15-6th-gen-ci7-32gb-ram-512gb-ssd-win-10-price-phG0JS.html

*www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/predator-15-series

What do u think guys?


----------

